# Frage zu ISO 13818-1 /MPEG 2 Standard



## gatesNoch (26. April 2006)

Hallo @ all,

ich hab eine Frage zu dem ISO 13818- 1 also ich hab mir die Doku dazu gut durchgelesen aber eine Frage ist mir noch nicht gsnz klar, aber das ist eingendlich die zentralste und vielleicht auch trivialste sache:

Also wenn ich mein Videofile einlese hab ich damit den sogenannten Channelstream, in dem Dokument wird aber immer auf dem Transportstream und dem Program Stream gearbeitet, wie teile ich diese Streams auf? 

Dem Transport stream hat immer die 8 Bits 0100 0111 vorangestellt, der Program Stream hat aber die 32 Bits 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0001 1011 1010, ist es so das diese 8 Bits den Transportstream  und die 32 Bit den Program Stream eindeutig identifizieren und ich nur aller 188 Bytes nach den beiden Möglichkeiten abfragen muss, oder funktionert das so nicht und ich muss die Aufteilung noch irgendwie anders regeln ?

Ich hoffe meine Frage ist so verständich.


----------

